# حتي في عز المصايب..حيفضل الشعب المصري شعب كوميدي !!



## R0O0O0KY (5 فبراير 2011)




----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

والله احنا شعب عسل

والصورة الثالث دى تحفة عندى على الجهاز 

شكرا روكى للصور​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههه
مش عارف اكمل ضحك ولا نعيط بالمرة عالحال اللي احنا فية
شعب نكتة وطيب حتى ف عز ثورته وغضبه

يارب محتاجين ايدك على مصر 

*


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2011)

> *حتي في عز المصايب..حيفضل الشعب المصري شعب كوميدي !! *


 
بس متقولش عز ههههههههه

يبقى انت اللى قتلت بابايا ههههههههه​


----------



## الاسد المرقصي (5 فبراير 2011)

*الناس دي مش عارفين هما هناك ليه 
ربنا يرحمنا ​*


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2011)

*ناس مستهتره لا تحمل اى قدر من المسؤليه *​


----------



## dodo jojo (5 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههه...تحفه الاولى دى..ههههههههههههههه..شكرا*


----------



## مملكة الغابة (5 فبراير 2011)

جامدة اوى الصورة دى الراجل ايدة وجعتة يا جماعة حد يشيل شوية


----------



## meero (5 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه 
هم يضحك وهم يبكى


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> والله احنا شعب عسل
> 
> ...



*ميرسي لردك إنتي يا تاسوني 
نورتي الموضوع​*


Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *هههههههههه
> مش عارف اكمل ضحك ولا نعيط بالمرة عالحال اللي احنا فية
> شعب نكتة وطيب حتى ف عز ثورته وغضبه
> 
> ...



*ربنا يرحمنا ...مفيش حد بقي عارف الصح ولا حتي الغلط فين
شكراً لردك​*


tasoni queena قال:


> بس متقولش عز ههههههههه
> 
> يبقى انت اللى قتلت بابايا ههههههههه​



*ههههههههههههههه
لا واللهي مش انا :blush2:​*


الاسد المرقصي قال:


> *الناس دي مش عارفين هما هناك ليه
> ربنا يرحمنا ​*



*راحيين يقضوا وقت لطيف
الشعب المصري بيحب يظيط في الزحمة ​*



marcelino قال:


> *ناس مستهتره لا تحمل اى قدر من المسؤليه *​



*بالزات الصورة الاولة الواد دة كان فاكر انة راحة مظاهرة بارتي :t33:​*


dodo jojo قال:


> *هههههههههههههه...تحفه الاولى دى..ههههههههههههههه..شكرا*



*شكراً لردك ​*


مملكة الغابة قال:


> جامدة اوى الصورة دى الراجل ايدة وجعتة يا جماعة حد يشيل شوية



*فية صورة تانية لية نام فيها علي الارض و ريح دماغة​*


meero قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هم يضحك وهم يبكى



*مبقاش فية حاجة تضحك اصلاً
ربنا يستر !
ميرسي لمرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 فبراير 2011)

*شباب مش فاهم ولا عارف حاجه
رايح يضيع وقت وياخد قرشين
وهما اصلا مش فرقه معاهم اي حاجه​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *شباب مش فاهم ولا عارف حاجه
> رايح يضيع وقت وياخد قرشين
> وهما اصلا مش فرقه معاهم اي حاجه​*



*دة تقريباً بيمثل نسبة كبيرة مش شباب مصر للاسف​​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههه
بجد احنا تحف
فايقين
طب اية خلاه يروح هناك اصلا
شكرا للصور
*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> بجد احنا تحف
> فايقين
> طب اية خلاه يروح هناك اصلا
> ...



*تقريباً علية ندر انة مش حيحلق غير لما الريس يمشي
ميرسي لمرورك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

هى دى مصر بجد


----------



## twety (6 فبراير 2011)

*ادى بتوع التحرير
تعبوا وتبعونا معاهم
بس رابع صورة دى عسل ههههههههه

شكرا يا روووووكى
*


----------



## الاسد المرقصي (6 فبراير 2011)

*خبر عاجل 
وصلني تقيم مجهول الهويه 
علي صاحبه سرعه الابلاغ 
وله الاجر والثواب​*


----------



## MAJI (6 فبراير 2011)

لقطات رائعة ومضحكة جدا
اعتقد هؤلاء الشباب يقلدوا بعضهم 
يعني التواجد في الميدان اصبح تقليعة (موضة) ويحس الشباب انهم يجب ان يطبقوا  هذه الموضة
شكرا لك 
ربنا يحفظكم من كل شر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه
صور جميله وحلوه
شعب دمو خفيف اوي










​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 فبراير 2011)

ياااااااااااااااا لهوى على دي عالم


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (7 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه
امور خالص و على فكرة ممكن يجبولة حلاق فى التحرير
يعنى هى جات على الحلاق 
بجد دة اللى يتقال علية هم يبكى و هم يضحك​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هى دى مصر بجد




*اساسي يا جون *


twety قال:


> *ادى بتوع التحرير
> تعبوا وتبعونا معاهم
> بس رابع صورة دى عسل ههههههههه
> 
> ...




*تويتي !!
والله زمان ...ميرسي لردك يا باشا​*


MAJI قال:


> لقطات رائعة ومضحكة جدا
> اعتقد هؤلاء الشباب يقلدوا بعضهم
> يعني التواجد في الميدان اصبح تقليعة (موضة) ويحس الشباب انهم يجب ان يطبقوا  هذه الموضة
> شكرا لك
> ربنا يحفظكم من كل شر



*ربنا يكرم بس و نخلص من الموضة دي علي خير قبل ما تخلص هي علينا
ميرسي لردك ​*


lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> صور جميله وحلوه
> شعب دمو خفيف اوي
> 
> ...



*ميرسي علي ردك و الصور​*


+إيرينى+ قال:


> ياااااااااااااااا لهوى على دي عالم



*هههههههههه
شكراً لردك يا ايريني​*


ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> امور خالص و على فكرة ممكن يجبولة حلاق فى التحرير
> يعنى هى جات على الحلاق
> بجد دة اللى يتقال علية هم يبكى و هم يضحك​*



*ههههههههههه
لا دة هم يبيكي و هم يبيكي
تفرق كتير
ميرسي لردك يا ينبوع​*


----------



## نفرتاري (10 فبراير 2011)

*مفيش احلى من كدة شعب
هههههههههه

ميرسى روكى*


----------



## وسام شاه (10 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه

شعب مبدع فعلا!


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 فبراير 2011)

نفرتاري قال:


> *مفيش احلى من كدة شعب
> هههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى روكى*



*ميرسي ردك انتي يا نفرتاري​*[/B]





وسام شاه قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> شعب مبدع فعلا!



*اخر حاجة...نحن نختلف عن الاخرون ​*


----------



## وسام شاه (10 فبراير 2011)

ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> امور خالص و على فكرة ممكن يجبولة حلاق فى التحرير
> يعنى هى جات على الحلاق
> بجد دة اللى يتقال علية هم يبكى و هم يضحك​*



أنت نتقولي فيها؟
انت مش تعرفي ان فيه حلاقين متطوعين بحلقوا للناس في الميدان بدون أجر؟]


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 فبراير 2011)

*الواد دة شكلة حيحلق النهاردة اخيراً :yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 فبراير 2011)

اعتز وافتخر بانى مسيحى مصرى


R0O0O0KY قال:


> *ميرسي لردك إنتي يا تاسوني
> نورتي الموضوع​*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heartless (12 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههه شعب دماغ


----------



## النهيسى (12 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه
روعه جدا شكرا​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (13 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه المظاهرات العظيمه دي


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تمااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

جمال جدا 
شكرا على الصور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جيلان (15 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه تحفة
عجبانى اوى السى ان ان وهى بتقول اول مرة شعب يعمل ثورة وينضف الشوارع بعدها
بجد زى العسل


----------

